

Create Quick HTML5 Presentations with Punch - laktek
http://laktek.com/2012/04/27/create-quick-html5-presentations-with-punch

======
onto
This could possibly be used to create a GUI for deck.js/impress.js

------
ckluis
Nice work.

------
leoplct
Impress.js is so awesome! ;)

~~~
jopython2
second that.

